# ICD 10 ch. 19 7th character A vs D



## Latosha.Page (Apr 18, 2013)

If a patient seeS the physician for a new injury.  He then sends the patient to physical therapy (which is in house/ provided by the same company).  Would the physical therapist assign an A 7th character code for an initial evaluation (new to this provider) or would he assign a  D 7th character code for a subsequent (although his is new to the physical therapist)

Thanks
L.Page, BS, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 18, 2013)

always assign the dx code from the perspective of the patient since it is the patient's diagnosis not the providers.  So since the PT encounter is the subsequent encounter to treat the injury you use the D.


----------



## Latosha.Page (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

